
Spellcheck for Buildings - Old_Thrashbarg
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/11/by-automating-code-compliance-upcodes-ai-is-the-spellcheck-for-buildings/
======
angersock
At least one company ([http://trelligence.com/](http://trelligence.com/)) was
in this space, though I don't know if they're still around.

~~~
Old_Thrashbarg
Judging by the sidebar on the left with their last post in 2015, seems not.

